

Tell HN: Submissions about Oracle's position on reverse engineering - ColinWright

So this has getting a lot of discussion, unsurprisingly, but the discussion is split across several submissions, each with its own slant.  Here are the submissions I&#x27;ve found:<p><pre><code>    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10039202
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10040428
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10041960
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10043030
    https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10043326
</code></pre>
In a comment I&#x27;ll put clickable links, with current counts.
======
ColinWright
Clickable links, with domain name and comment counts:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039202)
(oracle.com) 517 pts, 277 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10040428)
(archive.org) 338 pts, 107 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10041960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10041960)
(seclists.org) 1 pt, no comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043030)
(archive.org) 7 pts, 3 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043326)
(zdnet.com) 1 pt, no comments

The "archive.org" submission is there because the original blog post has been
removed.

------
stephengillie
They keep coming in:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10043718),
(archive.org) 1 pt 2 comments {Deleted}

------
ColinWright
And, as someone else has said, still they come:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10044665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10044665)

------
RexRollman
Why didn't a single one of these hit the front? Is someone messing with them?
I only found out about this because other sites were reporting it.

~~~
ColinWright
At least two of them hit the front page, one of them staying there for quite
some time:

[http://hnrankings.info/10043718,10043326,10043030,10041960,1...](http://hnrankings.info/10043718,10043326,10043030,10041960,10040428,10039202/)

